
Integrate Linux Commands into Windows with PowerShell and WSL - ingve
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/integrate-linux-commands-into-windows-with-powershell-and-the-windows-subsystem-for-linux/
======
KingMachiavelli
It's nice that they packaged this as a powershell module since a lot of people
that would use this may not be the type that wants to muck around with
powershell. While it's nice more treats out of Microsoft for powerusers &
linux users, I'm curious if it is or will ever keep people from jumping ship
to Linux/Mac.

------
apotatopot
or, you know, just use linux.

